# jee 5 anfangen



## aha_01 (30. Dez 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte mit jee5 anfangen und brauche Orientierungsinformationen: :rtfm:
Welches Framework ( einfach, mächtig (kann fast alles jsf...) )
Ich arbeite gern mit eclipse.

Für jede Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar 
Aha


----------



## MQue (31. Dez 2009)

So haben meine Fragen auch mal ausgesehen. Ich hab mir dann das Buch Head First Servlets and JSP - O'Reilly Media besorgt, dass ist die minimale Grundlage von J2EE, dann gehts in die Breite mit Struts(veraltet), JSF (dafür solltest du schon wissen was JSP und Servlets sind), Spring Web, usw.
Ich bevorzuge momentan Spring, bietet Unterstützung für vieles nicht nur im Enterprise bereich.


----------



## Deadalus (6. Jan 2010)

An deiner Stelle würde ich direkt mit der JEE 6 anfangen. Hat sich nicht viel geändert ist aber viel neues sinnvolles hinzugekommen. 

Frameworks brauchst du keine nur einen zertifizierten Applikation Server. Alle Frameworks die in der JEE spezifiziert sind bringt ein Applikation Server direkt mit, muss er sogar sonst wärs kein Applikation Server. 

Bisher ist der einzig vollständige Appliaktion Server Glassfish 3. Falls du dich mit der JEE nicht so gut Auskennst würd ich dir eher zu Netbeans raten, da dort alles dabei ist und man gerade am Anfang etwas mehr an die Hand genommen wird.


----------

